# Bet Broker/Asian bookies?



## Paul Daniel (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi,

Interested to find out if anyone can recommend a bet broker or supplier of Asian bookie accounts?

I am aware of a few companies that could help, but would rather go to one that somebody has had a positive experience with either currently or in the recent past.

Any/all info and advice is much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Feb 20, 2016)

Have you tried VietBET. BetAnySports & Chinese Bookie? You can go to one of my sites and scroll down to the search box. Type in VietBET, Chinese Bookie or Bet Any Sports and it will bring you to the review, rating and ranking.  If you like what you see you can sign up there.


----------



## Paul Daniel (Feb 22, 2016)

Edgar Ferrara said:


> Have you tried VietBET. BetAnySports & Chinese Bookie? You can go to one of my sites and scroll down to the search box. Type in VietBET, Chinese Bookie or Bet Any Sports and it will bring you to the review, rating and ranking.  If you like what you see you can sign up there.



Thanks for the heads up, I will take a look at those. Also, do you have any experience or insight you can share about Asia Connection, www.samvo.com or www.Eastbridge-sb.com?


----------



## Koitk (Feb 23, 2016)

it depends on what you are interested in when you say:" Asian bookie accounts" because there are many brokers that offer such accounts. I do not know many details about them that is why I recommend you to check their site and conditions one by one. The only thing I know at the moment is about bet-ibc broker, my brother uses it for some years and he is satisfied with it because he has the possibility to place bets directly on the bookmakers site and here the broker does not interfere anyhow. Once we are in 21st century when we have access to internet and there are no communication obstacles better to contact them and to ask all details before to make a final decision.


----------



## Paul Daniel (Feb 23, 2016)

Koitk said:


> it depends on what you are interested in when you say:" Asian bookie accounts" because there are many brokers that offer such accounts. I do not know many details about them that is why I recommend you to check their site and conditions one by one. The only thing I know at the moment is about bet-ibc broker, my brother uses it for some years and he is satisfied with it because he has the possibility to place bets directly on the bookmakers site and here the broker does not interfere anyhow. Once we are in 21st century when we have access to internet and there are no communication obstacles better to contact them and to ask all details before to make a final decision.



Thanks for the info Koitk, tbh I like the idea of a broker who can access a range of books on my behalf to find the best price. This would save the hassle of searching myself and keeping various different accounts topped up with funds at the same time. But, as you say, you are then at the will of the broker to some extent. However, if the prices are good and it saves time & effort, it could be worth the risk?


----------



## Koitk (Mar 3, 2016)

as far as I know betibc  has live chat customer service but I cannot tell you their working hours; you can check their site and ask maybe they have some info about trading softwares for betting exchanges or API which allows you to build a personal model that will touch these numbers and will bet without you to interfere at your computer


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Apr 24, 2016)

It depends which markets you want to target, and what services you need...
You may ibc,PT,asianconnect, but I know that my office colleague found BetInAsia.com with skype betting, mollybet account but also with the most strongest like sbobet, betfair, betisn...


----------



## moonzhong (Apr 24, 2016)

*Leicester City  VS  Swansea City Livescore Odds Comparison
English Premier League---Match Time：4/24/2016 23:15 Sunday  GMT+8*

*Goaloo Data:*
1 last round Leicester City recorded 2-2 draw at home against West Ham United with Argentine veteran Ulloa’s penalty shot, stopped 5 consecutive wins and 5league games without conceding a goal record.

2, Leicester City only get 1 loss in the last 17 home games .

3, currently Leicester City had five points ahead of No.2 Tottenham Hotspur.

4, last round Swansea 0-3 at away lost to the relegation team Newcastle United, stopped 3 unbeaten games.

5, Swansea only got one record without conceding a goal in the last 18 away games of English Premier League.

6, the opener of two teams this season,Leicester City won by 3-0 at away, got 3 wins and 1 loss recently.

*Asian Handicap Analysis:　*
According to goaloo data, handicap first odds of Crown is Leicester City -0.75 @ 0.79, instant Leicester City rose substantially to 0.95,have slight pressure of dropping handicap ; Over/Under first odds of Crown is 2.5 goals super-high return, in the active dropping trend. Leicester City is in the final sprint of champion,they must not lose the opportunity to score points at home; but the relegation has been ahead  this round,Swansea has not much room for improvement in the standings,Handicap is a rising trends to have some resistance.

*Leicester City vs Swansea City Betting Tips
Pick: Leicester City wins / Draw / Under 2.25*


----------



## moonzhong (Apr 24, 2016)

Sunderland A.F.C vs Arsenal Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Draw or Arsenal to win
Handicap Picks: Sunderland A.F.C +0.75
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Sunderla...-4-24-2016-English-Premier-League-123277.html


Leicester City vs Swansea City Betting Tips
Pick: Leicester City wins / Draw / Under 2.25
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Leiceste...-4-24-2016-English-Premier-League-123276.html


Levante VS Athletic Bilbao Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Draw
Handicap Picks: Levante 0/+0.5
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Levante-...diction-4-24-2016-Spanish-La-Liga-123280.html


Sevilla VS Real Betis Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Sevilla
Handicap Picks: Real Betis +1/+1.5
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Sevilla-...diction-4-24-2016-Spanish-La-Liga-123281.html


----------



## Paul Daniel (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> It depends which markets you want to target, and what services you need...
> You may ibc,PT,asianconnect, but I know that my office colleague found BetInAsia.com with skype betting, mollybet account but also with the most strongest like sbobet, betfair, betisn...



Thanks for this pal, will check them out.

I have also seen on Twitter that Eastbridge now has a UK License, not sure what services they are allowed to offer to UK punters but going to investigate. Anyone had a look at them yet?


----------



## Drea777 (Apr 26, 2016)

Paul Daniel said:


> Thanks for this pal, will check them out.
> 
> I have also seen on Twitter that Eastbridge now has a UK License, not sure what services they are allowed to offer to UK punters but going to investigate. Anyone had a look at them yet?




Is eastbridge an agent?


----------



## Paul Daniel (Apr 26, 2016)

Drea777 said:


> Is eastbridge an agent?



Hi, I believe that for UK clients they are just a bookie themselves due to UK license restrictions. But, for clients from other countries they are a broker/agent. Hope this helps.


----------



## Drea777 (Apr 26, 2016)

eastbridge has a nice site (like the design) but the info the player may need is not displayed, bet-ibc site is old fashion but there i can find for the beginning all details: bookmakers, payment methods and commissions....


----------



## Paul Daniel (Apr 26, 2016)

Drea777 said:


> eastbridge has a nice site (like the design) but the info the player may need is not displayed, bet-ibc site is old fashion but there i can find for the beginning all details: bookmakers, payment methods and commissions....



I have heard that they do no charge any fees or commission, make their money from rebates from books, but will contact them and find out for sure. But, payment options are listed on their site, they have a payments page I remember.

Will let you know what I find out mate.


----------



## fanbrits johnson (May 11, 2016)

it depends on what you are interested in


----------



## Miriphyc (Aug 5, 2016)

How are asian bookis. Heard they do not limit the accounts as european ones?


----------



## Koitk (Aug 24, 2016)

yes, they are good and there you can find small league that are difficult to be find on the european, for example MaXbet (previously was called ibcbet, please do not confuse with betibc agent; however they offer ibcbet accounts also ) also you can consider sbobet


----------



## Miror (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, Asian bookies provide unlimited betting, and also they provide high odds and low commission. For professional punters big bookies are better option than bet365 or similar bookies, which provide limited betting. I saw that someone wrote about mollybet. Mollybet is betting platform which provide you option to connect all your accounts into one account. And for beginner it's the best option, because with mollybet you can test big bookies such as: SBObet, Pinnacle and other. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Allysa Aben (Nov 24, 2016)

12bet is one of the few you need to consider. It's among the list of top rated bookies.


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 24, 2016)

for betfair there is this broker bit.ly/2cgyv0x 
for Pinnacle i guess you can go through asianconnect


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Nov 26, 2016)

Miror said:


> Yeah, Asian bookies provide unlimited betting, and also they provide high odds and low commission. For professional punters big bookies are better option than bet365 or similar bookies, which provide limited betting. I saw that someone wrote about mollybet. Mollybet is betting platform which provide you option to connect all your accounts into one account. And for beginner it's the best option, because with mollybet you can test big bookies such as: SBObet, Pinnacle and other. I hope this is helpful.


Totally agree. I have had a Pinny account. Totally satisfied! (Y)


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi guys, do you know how to solve problem with banned countries for Betfair?


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 29, 2016)

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> Hi guys, do you know how to solve problem with banned countries for Betfair?


Try this broker Betfair brokerage service
(that's the one I have been using for a week or two now)
But you better ask them the question if where you are from you can use their Betfair service?


----------



## Miror (Nov 29, 2016)

nevergiveup said:


> Try this broker Betfair brokerage service
> (that's the one I have been using for a week or two now)
> But you better ask them the question if where you are from you can use their Betfair service?



Yeah, I also agree with you.
I'm from banned country of Betfair, and I use my betting brokerage service #betinasia and they approve me account on betfair, but I'm need to use VPN in the access to the betfair.


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 29, 2016)

betinasia requires 5K minimum if i remember correctly?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Dec 1, 2016)

nevergiveup said:


> betinasia requires 5K minimum if i remember correctly?



Hi guys, I tried with betinasia.com.
For banned country for betfair minimum deposit is 10K.
When I told them it's so much for me, they provide me Fairbet, and I'm very satisfied with that platform, did you hear for Fairbet?


----------



## nevergiveup (Dec 1, 2016)

right now i am playing there bit.ly/2cgyv0x  and it is pretty good
never heard about fairbet to be honest.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you for advice, you can use this platform from banned country for betfair?
Now, I use fairbet via betinasia accounts, which is exactly like Betfair with same odds and liquidity, just different layout. But they don’t offer betting on horses or trading software. And that is not important for me.


----------



## nevergiveup (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes unfortunately the one i am using does not support softwares. Apart from that it is all like Betfair, with horses and greyhounds too, even though the interface is different.
You should ask them because I heard they don't accept customers from Portugal so perhaps they forbid other countries too.


----------



## JohnSup (Dec 4, 2016)

Paul Daniel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Interested to find out if anyone can recommend a bet broker or supplier of Asian bookie accounts?
> 
> ...


I prefer sportsbook, so i gotta used to Maxbet if speaking about Asian bookie, for a newbie, it is good for me, cannot complain.


----------



## nevergiveup (Dec 5, 2016)

JohnSup said:


> I prefer sportsbook, so i gotta used to Maxbet if speaking about Asian bookie, for a newbie, it is good for me, cannot complain.


If you prefer Sportsbook, go for Pinnacle, it is much better than Maxbet, much better odds.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Dec 5, 2016)

nevergiveup said:


> Yes unfortunately the one i am using does not support softwares. Apart from that it is all like Betfair, with horses and greyhounds too, even though the interface is different.
> You should ask them because I heard they don't accept customers from Portugal so perhaps they forbid other countries too.




I use VPN for Fairbet via betinasia and I haven't problem with access.
Do you know, why you can not use only VPN for betfair?


----------



## Miror (Dec 6, 2016)

Pablo Acosta said:


> Totally agree. I have had a Pinny account. Totally satisfied! (Y)



Hi mate, do you use pinnacle via betting broker agent or direct with Pinnacle?


----------



## andrewapple (Dec 11, 2016)

If you are an exchanger then deffinetly Bet Broker, if you prefer sportsbook, then asian bookies.


----------



## JohnSup (Dec 17, 2016)

nevergiveup said:


> If you prefer Sportsbook, go for Pinnacle, it is much better than Maxbet, much better odds.


Thank you for advise, I thought to try it but had doubts.


----------



## andrewapple (Dec 17, 2016)

))


----------



## PremiumTradings (Jan 30, 2017)

If you are still looking for a broker or accounts with any Asian sportsbooks, feel free to get in touch.
Likewise if you have any questions or queries on any of our services.

In addition, we also are able to provide betfair to those in countries that traditionally can't access it


----------



## Drea777 (May 16, 2017)

nevergiveup said:


> If you prefer Sportsbook, go for Pinnacle, it is much better than Maxbet, much better odds.


agree best bookies ever, bad that they left our market but thanks god still have the agents  like betibc who cam still give aaccess to the restricted ones


----------



## nevergiveup (Jan 29, 2018)

www.easysportbet.co.uk have a new betting exchange product named Betkeen, the commission is lower than betfair (average 3%) and all odds are the same as betfair.

+ every week they give a bonus if you lost money. I think this is the best chance to be a winner in the long term.

Personnally last year I had a good year with a total profit of +1200 euros, but of course some weeks you will lose, so a bonus when you lose is really a big plus. I highly recommend Easysportbet.


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Sep 20, 2019)

Paul Daniel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Interested to find out if anyone can recommend a bet broker or supplier of Asian bookie accounts?
> 
> ...




Hi there have you heard about Asianconnect? You can approach me about this. Its a brokerage that offers different sportsbooks.


----------



## archanaluthra (Oct 31, 2019)

BetInAsia is a _betting brokerage_ service


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 4, 2019)

nevergiveup said:


> www.easysportbet.co.uk have a new betting exchange product named Betkeen, the commission is lower than betfair (average 3%) and all odds are the same as betfair.
> 
> + every week they give a bonus if you lost money. I think this is the best chance to be a winner in the long term.
> 
> Personnally last year I had a good year with a total profit of +1200 euros, but of course some weeks you will lose, so a bonus when you lose is really a big plus. I highly recommend Easysportbet.


Funny that a week after this post I lost 1k (still remember the bet, damn Chelsea).

Then that year 2018 was very bad, but 2019 was epic (+4k profit). 

Best of luck all.


----------



## alexjanssens329 (Nov 13, 2019)

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> Thank you for advice, you can use this platform from banned country for betfair?
> Now, I use fairbet via betinasia accounts, which is exactly like Betfair with same odds and liquidity, just different layout. But they don’t offer betting on horses or trading software. And that is not important for me.



They have it now. I mean I'm using it with PT but I have horse betting. Rest is still same, same liquidity as Betfair only looks is different but if you don't have 10K to jump on that horse, Fairbet is just fine through a broker.


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Feb 8, 2020)

alexjanssens329 said:


> They have it now. I mean I'm using it with PT but I have horse betting. Rest is still same, same liquidity as Betfair only looks is different but if you don't have 10K to jump on that horse, Fairbet is just fine through a broker.




Orbit X have horse Racing this is a betting exchange powered by betfair. Orbit X have in Asianconnect88.


----------



## nevergiveup (Feb 1, 2022)

aprilpagdato08 said:


> Orbit X have horse Racing this is a betting exchange powered by betfair. Orbit X have in Asianconnect88.


Orbit X no longer offers Lay bets on horse racing though.


----------



## ken (Feb 2, 2022)

Perhaps you might consider going through agents like bet-ibc or betinasia. They have a nice reputation are on the market for quiet some time now. betibc for example, I have used it quiet some time and have not been dissapointed. They have a responsive online customer support who answers all questions and doubts on time.


----------

